# Tamiya increase



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Starting july 1 there will a increase in the price of all Tamiya products


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Will we be able to find it anywhere? My local shops have almost empty Tamiya paint racks. What up with that, dog?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't even have a Tamiya paint rack in my shop. I DO have plenty of Tamiya plastic kits, though. The prices for ALL the kits are going up, not just Tamiya. On the other hand, I have seen that the QUALITY of new kits is on the rise such as the latest 1:72 aircraft from Academy. So what we have is a raise in cost but the companies are, in some cases, rewarding the consumer with a raise in overall value.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hasegawa increase*

Here is a post from the Warbirds forum:


"I'm not sure if you guys have heard of this, or if it even applies to outside of Canada, but Hasegawa is raising their prices by around 30% in September-October. So you might want to be like me and order any that you're looking at now."

I guess it is to be expected.

to(m)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Will we be able to find it anywhere? My local shops have almost empty Tamiya paint racks. What up with that, dog?


Due to lable changes required for the European market some paints have been in short supply everywhere.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Tamiya is no fool. Now that the dollar is going up, they want more of them.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Tamiya had a problem for a little while with labeling with their paints. It is flowing freely now however they are having a problem with their putty as the gov is placeing stricter requirements on the labeling. They havent shipped putty to the U.S. in months. 
Tamiya America stated that it will come but not sure when 
paint and all else should easily gotten


----------

